# How long can nymphs go without food?



## rudebega (May 13, 2016)

Hey, guys! A quick question; I'm going out of town for four days, and I'd rather not ask my roommate to have to feed or mess with my mantids. He's not squeamish (he's an entomologist, in fact) but he's already taking care of my cats, rats, and hamster, so I'd rather not add one more chore to his list if I can avoid it. 

My mantid nymphs are t. sinensis between L3-L4; If I just put an extra helping of fruit flies into their enclosures (perhaps with some fruit fly food to keep them alive and wiggly longer) would that keep my nymphs happy until I get back? Or should I type up a fourth animal caresheet for my dear, long-suffering roomie?


----------



## CosbyArt (May 13, 2016)

If they are housed together there will be few left due to cannibalism; otherwise, if individually housed and fed about double before you leaving they should be fine.


----------



## mantisman 230 (May 18, 2016)

they can go a week at that age at least


----------



## CosbyArt (May 19, 2016)

mantisman 230 said:


> they can go a week at that age at least


Likely, but better safe than sorry. I've had adults go longer before at one point (long story), but some don't seem to do well with it.


----------



## mantisman 230 (May 19, 2016)

I've had an adult female refuse to eat for two weeks


----------

